# Tiger Bloom and daily watering



## bonuslazer (May 24, 2010)

I have a plant thats about 2 ft and a little over a week into flowering on a NL grow with 400w hps. Due to a high amount of perlite in my soil before the transplant, I think the plant has a high rate of drainage, and she is getting big. Turns out I'm watering every evening when she wakes up about a quart of water. Every other watering I have been feeding about 3/4 teaspoon of Tiger Bloom per quart of water. Does this seem like a good amount, given that I'm watering every day? Oh and she's currently in a 5 gal with 1/3 coco.


----------



## bonuslazer (May 24, 2010)

any thoughts on this?


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 24, 2010)

You need more than just tiger bloom...

Here's the Fox Farm feeding schedule >>>http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

G'luck


----------



## bonuslazer (May 24, 2010)

noted... i might just stick with the trio of faxfarm nutes. should I add anything in addition to these?


----------



## Grizzdude (May 24, 2010)

Hey dude I think you should bump your nutes down a bit to 1.5 teaspoons a gallon.


----------



## bonuslazer (May 24, 2010)

so about half what I'm currently feeding?


----------



## Grizzdude (May 25, 2010)

correct, you don't need to use so much unless your plants are sowing defeciency signs.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (May 25, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> correct, you don't need to use so much unless your plants are sowing defeciency signs.


Absolutely correct! You're running a bit hot with the Tiger Bloom. Don't get me wrong, I usually run it at full recommended strength (2 tsp/gal) myself. Most of my strains have no issues with that, but there are a couple (WOS Skunk-47, Barney's Farm LSD) that will eventually burn if you overdo the Tiger Bloom. TB is apparently very acidic. Adding 2 tsp to my nute solution will usually drop the Ph from a 6.8 to a 5.3-5.5, so I end up using some Ph UP to correct it. I use the entire Fox Farms line-up, and none of them have effected Ph anywhere near as much as Tiger Bloom does.

BTW: If you're going to use all three nutrients and in FFOF soil, go ahead and get the 3 additives too, and run the full program --- you'll be glad you did!!!!!!


----------



## bonuslazer (May 25, 2010)

I'm definately gonna pick up big bloom... I have BioBizz Bio-Grow, would that be the equivalent to Grow Big? I'm thinking about the additives as well... expensive shit though! after buying all these nutes I'll need a gooood harvest


----------



## bonuslazer (May 25, 2010)

since I don't know much about these, what exactly are the additives for? I mean I'm assuming they boost growth but do they make the plant produce more thc?


----------



## Grizzdude (May 25, 2010)

I used them last year and my buds came out really sticky and oozy but I didn't do a side by side comparison so I'm not sure if they helped. I'm going to use them this year because I still got some. You can find it cheapest on amazon. the trio pack. GL


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (May 27, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> since I don't know much about these, what exactly are the additives for? I mean I'm assuming they boost growth but do they make the plant produce more thc?


"Open Sesame" (5-45-19) is used to make your girls start flowering earlier/faster and to increase flower set. It is generally used from the last week or so of veg through the first two weeks of 12/12.

"Beastie Bloomz" (0-50-30) is used to increase the density (and therefore the weight) of the inner parts of the bud. It is normally used for the third and fourth weeks of 12/12 (I usually carry it on through the fifth week myself, but that's just a personal preference).

"Cha Ching" (9-50-10) is used to increase trichome production and to boost the smell and taste of the bud. It is used from week five of 12/12 until you flush or harvest. I personally always use water only the last two weeks of 12/12 to flush out any residual nutrients, but that, again, is just my personal preference. Cha Ching definitely will make your buds frostier and stickier.


----------



## bonuslazer (May 29, 2010)

Ordered the trio solubles pack, which should be arriving after the holiday (stupid delay). So hopefully tuesday I'll be able to introduce Beastie Bloomz. I know I missed the time for open sesame, but I'm sure I'll use it in the future. Oh yeah and bought the big bloom about four days ago... been using that every other water. 

question... should I use all these nutes at 1/2 recommended if I'm watering every day?


----------



## Grizzdude (May 29, 2010)

Use 1/2 nutes one day then use plain water the next, repeat


----------



## stowandgrow (May 30, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> Ordered the trio solubles pack, which should be arriving after the holiday (stupid delay). So hopefully tuesday I'll be able to introduce Beastie Bloomz. I know I missed the time for open sesame, but I'm sure I'll use it in the future. Oh yeah and bought the big bloom about four days ago... been using that every other water.
> 
> question... should I use all these nutes at 1/2 recommended if I'm watering every day?


I use the FF products that you're now using. I do it similar to what Grizzdude is suggesting, but I also use a MG foliar application (in to the first few weeks of flowering) and then I use ph adjusted tap water and unsulpherized molasses on my inbetween feedings instead of just plain tap water.


----------



## bigsourD (May 30, 2010)

I've used fox farms in soil and hydroponics. I used the whole line, good stuff... with my experience though the fox farms feeding schedules are pretty aggressive. I use Ocean Forest soil, which is pretty strong with ferts from the start. I carefully use the foxfarm nutrients in soil, especially tiger bloom because of how potent it is. About 1 feeding per week with me, I tried an DNA LA Woman in FFOF without any nutrients at all and honestly had some of the densest nugs


----------



## rzza (May 30, 2010)

stowandgrow said:


> I use the FF products that you're now using. I do it similar to what Grizzdude is suggesting, but I also use a MG foliar application (in to the first few weeks of flowering) and then I use ph adjusted tap water and unsulpherized molasses on my inbetween feedings instead of just plain tap water.


i thought i was the only one who did this


----------



## bonuslazer (May 30, 2010)

I have been using all of the FF nutes except Grow Big, and in its place I've been using this http://www.biobizz.nl/products.php?nid=190&cat=p which I think has a high molasses base.


----------



## stowandgrow (Jun 5, 2010)

rzza said:


> i thought i was the only one who did this


Great minds?


----------



## mstngmusic (Jun 28, 2010)

I also use the full FF GB, TB, OS, BB & CC. I use half of the recommended dose weekly. I have three plants atm (Pineapple Delight, Purple Kush and some mix strand called Super Shit) and by using the FF schedule, at 9 weeks in flower, I am estimating based on the bud growth, possibly 4 oz's off each plant. All 3 of my plants are no taller than 42 inches too. Cropping the plant in the last stages of Veg is also a good idea, it will make the plant yield more with extra colas. I am very pleased with FF and will use it from this point out!


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Jun 28, 2010)

I water daily with the foxfarm trio in FFOF. I also use hygrozyme and Humboldt's Gravity. No nute burn at full strength, the Hygrozyme makes the roots explode and Gravity makes my nuggs hard as rocks! Use the gravity carefully, I usually back all other nutes down to 1/4 strength and use 3/4 strength Gravity.

Good Luck 

EDIT: I use Grow Big at 1/4 strength throughout flower to keep the leaves from yellowing too quick, It's really necessary during the Gravity feedings (3 weeks before harvest).


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Jun 28, 2010)

they give the plant less N, which you dont want now. in theory, N causes taste issues. whatever...the real thing is the potassim and phosuphous. these are the main elements that create good flowering. the loss of N WILL make some leaves yellow, not to worry. it happens, and a way to help it is add chealeaded iron. that also "helps" with greening of leavs during this time. the thc is mostly genietic. mostly, and that varies strain to strain so maybe. it will in the fact that you will get bigger, better yeid than to not add the extra P ad K. add whatever has those 2 and some trace, seaweed is a free one and stuff like that. 

rambling...
good luck,
pce


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh and I also use Molasses in flower and flush, gives a great sweet flavor and works great with Gravity too.


----------



## red fury (Jul 8, 2010)

Just a quick question, atm i am watering every 4-5 days in my shrubbery sized pot ( not sure the exact size, but tis big). should i be watering more frequently, like every other day just smaller doses of water/nutes, or should i just keep on my current schedule?


----------

